# Encore assez



## simenon

Bonjour,
dans un dialogue des _Visages de l'ombre_ de Boileau-Narcejac, je trouve cette réplique et je ne suis pas certaine de bien comprendre son sens. Je vous cite le dialogue. Hermantier et son frère Maxime parlent d'une actrice qui a été l'amoureuse de Maxime et qui vient de le quitter. 


> — Tu es encore nettoyé… [...] En valait-elle la peine, au moins ?
> Maxime rit sans contrainte. Ce n’était pas sa première confession et Hermantier, malgré ses airs sévères, était secrètement complice.
> — Pas mal, avoua Maxime.
> — Dis-moi tout. Encore une fille de brasserie ? C’est du propre.
> — Pardon, pardon ! Une artiste… Elle fait partie de, la troupe Mallard, alors, tu vois…
> — Une doublure.
> — Elle ? Jamais de la vie. Elle joue le classique, mon vieux.
> — Dis donc, Maxime, un peu de respect, s’il te plaît. Je ne suis pas ton vieux… et je me demande pourquoi j’écoute toutes tes sottises.
> — C’est toi qui m’as interrogé.
> — Admettons ! Elle t’a coûté cher ?
> — *Encore assez.*
> — Évidemment ! Une artiste, ça se paye.


Est-ce que le sens est tout simplement "assez"? En ce cas, "encore" donne à la phrase une connotation particulière?
Merci


----------



## Bezoard

IL peut y avoir plusieurs interprétations, mais ce "encore" peut se référer au fait que Maxime a de nouveau dépensé pour une maîtresse (qui n'est pas une fille de brasserie, cette fois-ci !).
"Assez" a son sens normal.


----------



## simenon

Ah, d'accord. Donc, ce serait comme "Encore une fois assez"/ "Assez, même cette fois"/"Assez, comme d'habitude"?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Je ne pense pas que ce second "encore" soit celui de la répétition, mais plutôt celui de la "quantité" ou de la confirmation de celle-ci.

_Elle m'a coûté encore assez cher_ = elle m'a coûté vraiment cher


----------



## iuytr

Je comprends "encore assez" comme une graduation sur une échelle assez floue.
Ce n'est pas très cher mais pas non plus peu cher.

Ex:
"Poutine n'a pas encore assez gagné et Zelenski n' a pas encore assez perdu" (ça date du mois de mars 2022)
 « Nos milieux ne marquent pas encore assez de buts »


----------



## JClaudeK

snarkhunter said:


> _lle m'a coûté encore assez cher_ = elle m'a coûté vraiment cher


 
Je suis de l'avis de snarkhunter: "Encore assez." (sans autre adjonction) est ici une litote. 
Signification: "Oui, pas mal (d'argent) !"


----------



## Bezoard

Il y a plusieurs interprétations possibles, et j'ai aussi pensé à celle de  snarkhunter, tout en remarquant que c'est remarquablement vague puisque lui l'interprète en "vraiment cher", tandis que "iuytr" dit que ce n'est pas très cher !

iuytr, les deux exemples que tu donnes sont tout à fait sans rapport (àmha) avec notre sujet. Ils illustrent la construction normale "ne pas encore" suivie de "assez".


----------



## iuytr

Alors voici des exemples sans le "pas":
Je suis encore assez jeune pour ...
Sur cette étagère, il a juste encore assez de lumière pour cette plante
Il fait encore assez chaud pour manger dehors

Pour moi, c'est pareil. "Je suis encore assez jeune" signifie qu'il n'est plus vraiment jeune mais pas non plus vieux comme "nos milieux ne marquent pas encore assez de buts" signifie qu'ils marquent quelques buts mais moins que ce qu'il faudrait ou "il fait encore assez chaud" signifie qu'on n'est plus en plein été mais pas encore dans une température qui oblige à rentrer à l'intérieur. C'est une espèce d'entre-deux.


----------



## Bezoard

Non, dans les nouveaux exemples que tu donnes, "encore" n'a que son sens normal d'adverbe de temps :
Je suis encore assez jeune pour ... : j'étais assez jeune avant et je le suis encore
Sur cette étagère, il a juste encore assez de lumière pour cette plante : il y avait assez de lumière avant, et il y en a encore
Il fait encore assez chaud pour manger dehors : il faisait assez chaud pour manger dehors avant, et c'est encore vrai.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, dans le contexte initial, _*encore* assez_ a le sens de _*plutôt* assez [cher]_, autrement dit, c'est intermédiaire entre l'interprétation de iuytr et celle de snarkhunter.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bezoard said:


> "Assez" a son sens normal.


Je ne pense pas que « assez » ait ici son sens habituel de « suffisamment », mais plutôt son sens ironique de « beaucoup », voire « trop ». Bref, une litote.



JClaudeK said:


> "Encore assez." (sans autre adjonction) est ici une litote.
> Signification: "Oui, pas mal (d'argent) !"


Je rejoins donc JC sur le sens général, mais je pense que c'est un peu plus que « pas mal », qui reste flou sur l'importance des dépenses de Maxime.

iuytr l'a bien exprimé :


iuytr said:


> Je comprends "encore assez" comme une graduation sur une échelle assez floue.
> Ce n'est pas très cher mais pas non plus peu cher.


Reste à les évaluer.

Pour cela, il faut étudier les sens possibles de ce « encore ».


Bezoard said:


> dans les nouveaux exemples que tu donnes, "encore" n'a que son sens normal d'adverbe de temps :


Effectivement, nous sommes dans le quantitatif, non dans le temporel. De plus « encore n'a pas ici son sens habituel de réitération. Au contraire, je l'interprète comme une atténuation, une sorte d'euphémisme majeur, du genre qu'on utilise quand on veut maquiller une vérité qui fâche.

« Encore assez » prend alors - ici - le sens de « carrément beaucoup, mais je ne veux pas dire combien » : une fin de non-recevoir.



simenon said:


> En ce cas, "encore" donne à la phrase une connotation particulière?


Oui, et cette connotation particulière est l'intention de camoufler l'ampleur des dégâts.


----------



## snarkhunter

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Oui, et cette connotation particulière est l'intention de camoufler l'ampleur des dégâts.


... En somme, ce serait donc plutôt un euphémisme, non ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> mais je pense que c'est un peu plus que « pas mal », qui reste flou sur l'importance des dépenses de Maxime.


Pour moi, _pas mal = beaucoup_
cf.: 


janpol said:


> Oui, "pas mal" = beaucoup, un nombre relativement important


----------



## Bezoard

Ça reste largement pifométrique !


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> Ça reste largement pifométrique !


Certes, mais ça donne une idée du sens général à _simenon_.

Edit: En fait, l'auteur aurait pu écrire simplement


> — Admettons ! Elle t’a coûté cher ?
> — *Assez.*


La valeur "exacte" en est laissé à l'appréciation du lecteur.


Mon édit est paru en même temps que #16.


----------



## Bezoard

Mouais. Je me demande quelle est la différence de sens avec le simple :


> — Admettons ! Elle t’a coûté cher ?
> — A*ssez.*


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> Je me demande quelle est la différence de sens avec le simple : [Assez.]


A mon avis aucune (voir Edit #15) ou alors "Encore assez." est légèrement plus fort.


----------



## snarkhunter

JClaudeK said:


> A mon avis aucune (voir Edit #15) ou alors "Encore assez." est légèrement plus fort.


C'est un peu du même registre que _"rien/moins que rien"_, je dirais...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

snarkhunter said:


> ... En somme, ce serait donc plutôt un euphémisme, non ?


Pas exactement (bien qu'euphémisme et litote soient cousins proches) : pour moi, l'euphémisme utilise un mot « doux » pour éviter l'emploi d'un mot « dur », alors que la litote joue dans le même registre (ici , la quantité) mais en ne disant pas tout.

Petit dialogue :


> « Je me demande quelle est la différence de sens avec le simple : "assez".
> - C'est la même qu'entre "pas mal" et "pas mal du tout".
> - Ça reste largement pifométrique !
> - C'est pas faux... »


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup à tous. C'est très intéressant. D'après vos réponse, je penche pour l'hypothèse d'une litote proche de "pas mal" mais avec une petite connotation qu'on n'arrive pas à saisir exactement.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Une connotation de mensonge ou, du moins, de cachotterie ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Une connotation de mensonge ou, du moins, de cachotterie ?


Ou au contraire de vantardise. 
Voir la réaction de l'autre: "Évidemment ! Une artiste, ça se paye."


----------

